# Midlands Show



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

I am going to the midlands show and im considering showing my 7 week old cham tans if they are good enough. Was just looking for any advice as this will be my first show. Has anyone got any pics of winning cham tans for comparison??? i have been to 2 shows allready but not shown in them. Any advice greatly appreciated


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Show them!  Judge's comments are absolutely invaluable when you're staring out and it is well worth showing your mice even if you don't think they're very good. Even if the colour is all wrong (which I'm sure it won't be as you had good starting stock) you needn't worry about showing a healthy mouse in good condition. If you're really not sure about showing them, you could bring them along anyway as I'm sure SarahC will have a look at your progress and give you a few pointers.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

ok thanks sarah. i will deffinately bring them along anyway even if i dont show.......but i would like to. They are still in the jumpy stage at mo so will have a proper looki at them in a week or so. Also if i post pictures people could also let me know what they think. even tho i know pics are really that great. i shall have to have a look and see


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

dont post pic's of mice your thinking of entering, just incase a judge is kicking around .


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Enter them. They are from good stock and you need to get judges feedback.

the more competition in the Cham Tan class the better. Yours won't be any more off then anyone elses.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

I've taken a load of pix of my cham tans recently - if i get time this week i'll do a thread on them in the 'BIS NMC Breeders Variety Picture Guides' section, and maybe SarahC can add to it with her pix too.

As these tans are your first generation anyway, they'll be fine to show. Try and pick those with the best tan, no line under, and the palest top colour - you're looking for balance between the top colour and the tan, so the best tan won't necessarily be the best mouse, as the top (on a cham) will probably be too dark, and vice versa - great top colour generally means poor tan.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I hardly have any to take pics of.I'm winding mine up by and large.I'll just keep a few ticking over.I am making a new tan variety for myself but it will be a while before I have any to show.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Loganberry said:


> I've taken a load of pix of my cham tans recently - if i get time this week i'll do a thread on them in the 'BIS NMC Breeders Variety Picture Guides' section, and maybe SarahC can add to it with her pix too.
> 
> As these tans are your first generation anyway, they'll be fine to show. Try and pick those with the best tan, no line under, and the palest top colour - you're looking for balance between the top colour and the tan, so the best tan won't necessarily be the best mouse, as the top (on a cham) will probably be too dark, and vice versa - great top colour generally means poor tan.


just to add to this excellent advice. Two comments I received from top fanciers at the weekend about cham tans

1)_ they must be a tan_ meaning too pale a tan isn't good.
2)_the top colour needs to be even_. same advice as any colour i suppose, but on the champagne its easy to see in good light, darker regions and lighter regions on the coat.

I won the cham/silver tan U8 class on Saturday and third in the tan challenge behind a choc and an agouti. So because i'm new to cham tans, i went and asked where my mic fell down.

the comments i got were that the top colour was a little dark, but the colour was even and the tan was good, so that redeemed them a little.

Are yours dark or light?. I have two lines of cham tan at the moment, a darker better tan one and a better top colour line. If you let me know, i can bring you lighter or darker depending on what you need.

I'm really getting into Cham tans, they are taking over my shed!!!

hope my comments help.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

Thankyou very much everyone all your comments help! In my litter of 5 i have 3 lights and 2 darks. and the tans on the bellys range, but have good colour. i am pleased with them. they are quite big in my oppinion as they arent even 3 weeks old yet. as they grow i will have a better idear of how they are going to turn out.

Sarah C - was just wondering if you have any astrex running through your cham tan lines??? i ask this because one has a slight curly coat.
The story is i bred both cham tan does. the first had the 5 babies and all were doin great, the 2nd cham tan doe gave birth to 3, but 2 died and i managed to foster the last one onto one of my pet does as i didnt want to loose her. So she didnt have the best start and she is quite small. she wont be part of my show mice stock but i will deffinately keep her. The tan has crept onto her ears but she has a slightly curly coat. i was just wondering where it has come from lol. i have a pic of her and will post it shortly.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

My curly cham tan doe ( well she looks curly anyway lol)


IMG01346-20110516-1016 by Tinkers Mice, on Flickr[/url]


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

absolutely not  ,it won't be astrex the fur will be straight by weaning.Runts have fur like that.I suspect the mothers were paired to early.Next litters will be bigger and stronger.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

i didnt mean to cause offence,  i didnt think it could be possible. just didnt know what it was.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm not offended at all,the power of the typed word  .I'm not as kind as you and mice like that are outed.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

she is my little brothers now. he adores her and she is well loved. id have a screamin 3 yr old on my hands if she was to dissappear lol. i dont mind her staying.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

ok so my maxeys are ordered. just need to have a good look at the mice now  excited but very nervous lol


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Tinkers Mousery said:


> ok so my maxeys are ordered. just need to have a good look at the mice now  excited but very nervous lol


the nerves never go away!


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

ow god lol im guna be a quivering wreck every time then lol.

Looks like there is no hope for me then lol.

Cant wait now


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

excellent, look forwarded to it!


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

yep me 2! just need to work out how to set up now lol. I have watched katy so sort of got the idea lol


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Relax Tink.....
There's always people who will give you a hand. Besides which, you've been to a few shows now so are getting to know people well enough, just grab someone if you're unsure of anything.......I still do


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

thanks lol might have to do that. im really looking forward to it. cant wait now


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Someone remind me, is this show before or after Honley?


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

after i think :?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

It's the weekend following Honley weekend (Midland Mouse Show June 18th)


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Tinkers Mousery said:


> Sarah C - was just wondering if you have any astrex running through your cham tan lines??? i ask this because one has a slight curly coat.


at least your runts have the energy to grow fur,look at mine

It's older than it looks,eyes fully open.Slipped through the net when I was looking for poor doers.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

aww bless him, he looks bigger and stockier than my runts tho. that cham tan doe in the pic has got her eyes open now so theres no stopping her lol.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

just a reminder to any members who are kind enough to support our show that the lovely Terry Thorne will be judging selfs and satins and would be very appreciative of any surplus frozen mice to give to his bird of prey :thx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

i have a carrier bag full for him!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

thats great Matt


----------

